# Jeff Davis/Appling



## wtruax (Sep 20, 2010)

Anyone had any luck. Headed up this weekend.


----------



## Ray32 (Sep 28, 2010)

I hunt in Wayne Co.  saw a few doe and a nice buck last weekend (Full moon)...buck was 200 yrds away...other than that, not much movement..


----------



## wtruax (Oct 2, 2010)

We were up last weekend and had absolutely no deer sign. We put every camera we had up so try to find some deer.


----------



## doe shooter (Oct 11, 2010)

In north Wayne county, buck sign is increasing. Today I saw more scrapes than last week. Also, on my trail cams, seeing more deer movement during the day, including some nice bucks. All three cameras are set up on scrapes. In the past week, half the does photographed were being followed by bucks within 15 minutes. Also photographed coyotes at two locations.  Food plots coming up but we need rain or we will lose them. Last year, the food plots drowned.


----------



## codraible (Nov 27, 2010)

Any good deer shot in jeff davis this year? Whats the deer movment looking like to yall? rut signs? we have been seeing major scrapes and rubs and the deer or movin pretty good besides this rain ah! seen some bucks ruttin


----------

